# Finally cleared the breakers...



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

After the last few windy weekends today being Easter we were blessed with light winds and rollers. Headed out after noon to find some trigger. Took about 30 minutes to get a 4 person limit.

My daughter caught one of the biggest I've seen, at least on our boat. Pushing 24" and real thick. The others were 15 to 19". The smaller ones are much easier to clean.

Beautiful day. Trolled for a bit but nothing doing. Ran in at nearly 40mph on slick seas. Thankful for a great day and the freedom to enjoy it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a trash can lid for sure. One of the biggest trigs I've seen too. I bet he fought like a devil.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a large triggerfish 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Monster!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Beast!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Mighty fine trigger

Sent from the largest mountain range in Florida.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Goodness! That throat would feed one person.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Daaaammmmmmmn! 
Looks like he's been down there for a bit.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know ifin I wouldn't have taken all the measurements and had that sucker fiberglass mounted!!! Stud fer sure!!! Glad ya'll got out! Gonna head out today myself too, hope to get something!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work! That's a stud trigger!


My wife and I tried yesterday and had a hard time with a slow bite at several locations. Caught 8 triggers and only kept on 15" and a stud mingo. Either way, it was nice to finally clear the breakers as you said.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that’s a biggun


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that is one fine trigger fish for certain and for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you weigh that beast? My nephew caught one years ago that weighed 11 pounds, and I don't think it was as big as your daughter's.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That one's big enough to make a whole platter full of fried trigger fingers ! :thumbup:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pictures..
That Trigger is a slob!


----------



## punarvivaham (Mar 29, 2019)

*second marriage sites*

Nice post. i really intrested your post

Punarvivaham is the best divorcee matrimonies in kerala. A fastest growing second marriage matrimony in kerala. second marriage sites in kerala -We provide Grooms and Brides for divorced, re marriage or second marriage of kerala. We cater for Hindu, Christian, Muslim and Inter caste marriages


----------



## jobsinthrissur (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice post. i really intrested your post

Jobs divine is one of the best job consultancies in thrissur. We are one of the leading job consultancies in thrissur. We provide all types of jobs in thrissur. We do have many job vacancies in thrissur. Sign up now for a free account and get thrissur jobs instantly. The candidates who in search of good career in Thrissur can apply and get easily their dream job through jobs divine


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jobsinthrissur said:


> Nice post. i really intrested your post
> 
> Jobs divine is one of the best job consultancies in thrissur. We are one of the leading job consultancies in thrissur. We provide all types of jobs in thrissur. We do have many job vacancies in thrissur. Sign up now for a free account and get thrissur jobs instantly. The candidates who in search of good career in Thrissur can apply and get easily their dream job through jobs divine


This guy seems legit.....


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep,
I think I am more interested in the marriage one than finding a job. Probably work out fine. How far is the drive to thrissur?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Thrissur is in southern India so a plane would be the fastest way 
According to google there is a temple in the center of Thrissur dedicated to Shiva


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Yellow River Cat said:


> Thrissur is in southern India so a plane would be the fastest way
> According to google there is a temple in the center of Thrissur dedicated to Shiva
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you get there, they will suggest you unplug your router, and wait 30 seconds... :whistling:

Oh wait, sorry... wrong topic....


Man what a beast of a trigger! Way to go!


----------



## jobsinkerala (Apr 29, 2019)

Evanios jobs is one of the best job consultancies in kerala. We are the leading job consultancies in kerala. We provide all types of jobs in kerala, jobs in kollam, jobs in trivandrum. We do have many job vacancies in kerala. Sign up now for a free account and get kerala jobs and kollam jobs instantly. The candidates who in search of good career in Kerala can apply and get easily their dream job through evanios jobs


----------



## flrockytop1 (Jun 24, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> After the last few windy weekends today being Easter we were blessed with light winds and rollers. Headed out after noon to find some trigger. Took about 30 minutes to get a 4 person limit.
> 
> My daughter caught one of the biggest I've seen, at least on our boat. Pushing 24" and real thick. The others were 15 to 19". The smaller ones are much easier to clean.
> 
> Beautiful day. Trolled for a bit but nothing doing. Ran in at nearly 40mph on slick seas. Thankful for a great day and the freedom to enjoy it.



Now that is one stud for sure. What is the state record now? Back in the 80's we caught a stud and took it to Outcast. At that time they were an official weigh station. We were 2oz shy of the then record.


----------



## forusbuilders (Jul 12, 2019)

*Forus Builders | Villas in Thrissur | Apartments in Thrissur*

Forus Builders is the largest residential property *builders in Thrissur*, offers luxury villas, apartments and *flats in Thrissur* (Trichur) and Guruvayur (Guruvayoor). Our experience in creating best living spaces, which gives all the comfort of a good home brings us the reputation that we enjoy today.


----------



## fijosconstruction (Jul 25, 2019)

*Construction company in Thrissur*

Thanks for sharing
Fijos Engineers and Architects, A professional construction company, interior designing, building/house planning and contracting organization based on Thrissur, Kerala.

construction company in thrissur
interior designers in thrissur
architects in thrissur


----------

